

Ebay wants to buy your local and niche classified ad sites - jakewolf
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122160173443544949.html

======
noodle
so who wants to build a local and/or niche classified ad site with me?

------
chaostheory
i'd upmod the article but I don't have a wall st journal subscription to read
the rest of it

